# Elysian studio unit confusion



## Mjpierce (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, 
I have a studio unit on hold with RCI at Elysian resort in St. Thomas.  It shows on RCI as a 4 occupancy unit with a full kitchen.  The Worldmark website shows the only unit that fits this is the studio loft unit.  Is this correct?

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes... the studio that sleeps 4 with a full kitchen is the studio loft.


----------



## Mjpierce (Dec 14, 2014)

*Feeling lucky!*

Thank you!  I think my search came up pretty lucky- this is for 2/24-21/2015,  which is presidents day week.  We are teachers and are limited to looking on this one particular weekend each year.  I have been looking at crap for about 6 months.


----------



## PClapham (Dec 14, 2014)

My reservation for the studio loft says sleeps 2.

Anita


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 23, 2014)

Studio loft is 2.  Studio double is for 4.  Studio parlor is for 2.  Studio king is for 2.


----------

